# Alpine 3545 and CousticXM7 worth keeping?



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys
I am pulling out the old gear that has been in storage for the last 12yrs as I am getting a new 2011 Malibu and was looking at keeping this car for many years.I thought I would upgrade the sound.I have to look but I had also bought the Last non powered/pre only(around 1991ish)pull out Alpine CD player.It was all stored and was very well taken care of with low hours on it(I hit a deer with my 1989 van and wrote it off).I figured these parts
3545,xm7,head unit 
should be worth trying.Any thoughts
The 3545 was only ever used on midbass and up(never liked it on my subs)
NOW
I am going to have to look into a pair of subs/amp and midbass/mid/hi.
I am only familar with oldscholl gear from previous compitition shows with the likes of Holly Mungel in Toronto.
I always loved
Orian-HCCA series
PPI
Rockford Fosgate.(used to own a punch 150)
Looking for recomendations
thanks


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I am going to look at a Orion HCCA 2100 and 2500.1.He also has a HCCA152 sub but I know nothing about those.Anyone have experience with this gear.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm still not completely in tune with the new gear on the market now and since it's getting more and more difficult to find a local car stereo shop, you almost have to go by recommendations of others. This can be difficult as good speaker sound is usually personal preference. I personally like JL Audio subwoofers (old and new) and currently have a 12w6v2 in my car. It is in a sealed 1.4cu/ft enclosure and does very good with around 300w (but begs for more). 

As for mids/highs, it really depends on how much you want to spend. Parts Express has some great deals on Aura components right now. I haven't personally heard them, but at the price, they are worth a try!


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it is hard.
I was at many competitions in early90's and Orion,PPI,Rockford and Alpine was the top gear.They are still here but not all USA built,i think.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Much is still designed and engineered in the US, but not built here. I also found it difficult a few years ago when I got back into Car Audio to understand who still made quality gear. Like you, I still looked for the old names. I'm not sure about their speakers, but think Rockford still makes good amps, PPI and Alpine as well. Not sure I'd recommend Orion after about 2000. I think one of the biggest disappointments of the new stuff is the lack of attention to design. I've been really impressed with the new "boosted rail" amps from Rockford. They don't put out a ton of power, but are small enough to fit in your hand. I have the PBR300x1 and PBR300x4. They announced two new amps at CES this year...PBR300x2 and PBR500x1. I think the 500x1 may be the ticket for most folks looking for a small amp that puts out 500 watts at 1ohm. I'll hopefully pick one up when the are released and put it through my bench tests.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a chance to buy 2-Oron HCCA 2100(i dont know what to look at for build reference,but i am sure it will be in the serial# somewhere)
2-HCCA 2500.1
1-HCCA D5000
2-HCCA 152 subs.
Not sure whats good and not?...Its all new from a estate sale and was never installed.I know the 2100's have been in there boxes for at least 3yrs.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

MCLSOUND said:


> I have a chance to buy 2-Oron HCCA 2100(i dont know what to look at for build reference,but i am sure it will be in the serial# somewhere)
> 2-HCCA 2500.1
> 1-HCCA D5000
> 2-HCCA 152 subs.
> Not sure whats good and not?...Its all new from a estate sale and was never installed.I know the 2100's have been in there boxes for at least 3yrs.


The 2100 HCCA's were only made until around 1996 (unless it is an ULTRA rare 1999'ish 2100 G4, most likely the more common "Digital Reference" or "Competition Amplifier" though). Nice amps, but Class A/B so you'd better have good electrical to run even one of them (120A consumption). I don't have any experience w/ the other Orion amps you mention or the HCCA subs, but have heard they are highly desirable subwoofers.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

yea,2100 competition,not reference


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you interested in selling the 3545 or the XM7 to a fellow Canadian?


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey there canuck..I am gonna keep it "A"...But if life changes ,ill let you know


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

Also interested in the XM7, Im in the states.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Those Alpine 3545 amps are nice.

That was the first real amp I bought and it never gave me one problem running it for 3 years until I retired it....I still have it to this day along with it's younger brother....3220 or 3225 maybe.

That amp was the start of my shopping spree at Tweeters etc.....


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

They are beefy amps
I am keeping all my stuff...sorry
I tried the 3545 on subs but found it to clean,yet it was nice on midbass and up


----------

